#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  dBASE 4 para D.O.S em pt-br

## JoaoBC

Olá, pessoal.
No site do dBASE só vejo a versão 12 para windows.
Preciso da versão 4 D.O.S. em pt-br.
Onde consigo ?

----------


## Helenawe

agora com esta versão grandes problemas, ele não pode ser baixado mesmo em torrents antigos
Não consigo encontrá-la em outro lugar.

----------

